# Cool white oak!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a tiny white oak log I milled today cool looking stuff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That is cool. Looks like a salmon fillet.












 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> That is cool. Looks like a salmon fillet.


:thumbsup: Exactly what it looks like. Didn't think it till I read your post and it was like WALA! 


That is a cool looking log. What'cha gonna do with it?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's pretty alright, but it doesn't look like any White Oak I've ever milled. It could pass for Black Walnut real easy though. 







.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure i think they would make great cabinet doors. Texas if you saw it in person you would think it's white oak.. There's some dark shadowing from my phone and outside


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I've seen some milled green, wet white oak that had that reddish hue which made it look darker. It lightened up with time. Maybe you planned to already, but I would suggest sealing the ends of the boards soon, being as short as they are. And also the crotch point in the middle of the board. I had some similar boards that the pocket popped right out during drying. I didn't know any better at the time. And I've seen someone else here recommend seal such places also.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah okay. Also looking at the top right pic again it looks like there's some medullary rays visible. That would rule out BW anyway. Did you qtr. saw any of it? 






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

djg said:


> ... And I've seen someone else here recommend seal such places also.


Yep I always seal any crotch/figured grain and always mention it in a sealing thread/question but didn't have my sealing cap on. Glad you pointed that out to him. :thumbsup:




.


----------

